# Eight 여덟



## giberian

Hello again,
Why do I have to put the final sign in the writing of the korean word for the number eight 여덟? 

This way, the word ends with two consonants,but the  pronunciation advices just indicate the [l] and I can't make out a [p/b]-sound following it in the sound examples. Can anyone explane this to me?

Thanks a lot, in advance.
Giberian.


----------



## glaspalatset

Well, some Korean words with  (most of them, I believe, pure Korean words) are not straightforwardly pronounced, and when combined (as in 밟다.. is it pronounced "발따" or "밥따") even bothers some of natives.


----------



## giberian

Hello glaspalatset.
And thank you very much for your answer. I'll keep in mind your explanation and won't let the problem distract me from learning korean. Maybe it will be more clear when get to hear native speakers pronounce these words.
Best wishes,
Giberian


----------

